# NAS Jacksonville



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey everybody ill be on NAS Jacksonville the next week and i was wondering if anybody on here can give me some tips for fishing there if youve previously lived there or if you currently live there would be willing to help me out with some good locations on base. Thank you and i look forward to being able to get back in florida for a little while :thumbup:


----------



## Chip2man (Aug 12, 2011)

Try the grass flats out in front of NAS for trout. I always saw people bottom fishing around the Buckman Bridge but have no idea what for. Bottom fishing near the downtown bridges is supposed to bring striped bass from what I've heard. The best bet is to put in or boat to the areas around the Mayport ferry. Free line live shrimp or half crabs and you'll catch trout, jacks and some good bull reds. Lived there two short years, mostly goofed around with the wife and kids but did catch a few fish. Good luck and watch those tides.


----------

